# arrow cutter



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a saw but I need a table now so I can cut at the correct length and so forth. Can I buy just a table, if so where at? Also is a deburring tool necessary?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I use an Apple Arrow Saw. Rather than permanently mount it to a table or bench, I mounted it on a 1X4. I can store it out of the way and when I need to cut shafts, it takes just a few seconds to c-clamp it to my workbench.

A deburring tool is a good idea. I highly recommend you get a G5 Arrow Squaring tool as well...


----------



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok, thank ya sir :beer:


----------

